# My 50 gallon



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok so I have recently aquired the time to get back into the fishkeeping hobby. For the past 6 months or so I haven't had the time to do it so I had been throwing in some food and filling up the tank with water when it got low. No water changes for over 6 months, I know it's pretty bad!
Luckily all my fish survived (weird right?) So now for the past week I have been doing water changes everyday haha.

I got out my test kits and took all the tests of the water:
*PH:* 7.4
*Ammonia:* 0
*Nitrite:* 0
*Nitrate:* 10 (Plants must not have been doing a half bad job)
My tank is a 50 Gallon(4 feet long), heavy-planted tank and it has 100 watts of light over it.
The tank is currently stocked with:
*3* Guppies(2 female, 1 male)
*4* Otocinclus
*6* Glolight Tetras
So as you can see my tank is a little understocked. I wanted to get a few more fish now that the tank is stable. I could probably fit in another school of something or maybe even a gourami. I need ideas people, I have been away for a bit so I don't have any ideas as to what fish to get. You don't have to think about avalibility or price of the fish that can be my problem, i jsut want something to base an opinion out of. So suggest away!


----------



## ilidawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I think gouramis are really cool..I wonder if a loach would work. I've got tetras, corys, glass catfish and they all get along well with my golden dojo loach (his personality makes him such a fun fish). Only thing I about gouramis that make me worry is that I've heard they can be a bit aggressive.


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes that my concern with them as well! I have always wanted one but I just don't know.
A small school of cories is a good idea though! Maybe I will try to get panda cories or even the pygmy kind.


----------



## ilidawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I've read that the pearl and moonlight gouramis are the most peaceful. The panda cory is adorable. I've got albinos in my tank and it's fun to watch them zip around my tank (I've got two and I've noticed it looks like they're playing with each other..not fighting lol)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

go with any type of honey gourami they are usually very peaceful and look amazing. here is what is sometimes reffered to as a honey sunset gourami or honey red gourami http://www.otsuka-nettaigyo.com/photostudio/files/RedHoneyGourami.jpg
here is a honey yellow http://www.livefishdirect.com/images/fish/Sunset Honey Dwarf Gourami.jpg
there was also another one i kept it was called a honey blue gourami when i got it(and before anyone says anything it wasn't a flame red dwarf gourami aka dwarf flame gourami etc) but it was half blue and half red looked identicle to the above ones. I kept all 3 variations in my 55 gallon community tank with no problems.


----------

